# CBT question



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I just started some cognitive behavioral therapy sessions. During this week's session, the therapist was focusing on my stomach sensations and trying to convince me that they were all caused by anxiety. My understanding of IBS and GERD is that there are physical causes for them and they are worsened by stress or anxiety. Is it better to find a CB therapist who knows something about IBS? Would someone with some medical background about it have a little different approach?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

It's okay for you to argue the issue with the therapist. That's one of the points of the whole idea of therapy. He ir she is not god and whether or not the problem is stress or physical is something to experiment on>tom


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Agree with Tom. Regardless of the cause of IBS, participating in CBT will provide you with tools that can help you to favorably alter your life.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Maria, I would stick with it, it is a physical problem, but anxiety is a very big trigger. That the focus on stomach sensations and anxiety is a good thing really recognizing that emotions can trigger IBS flares. The physical cause has a lot to do with all this and it should help you to improve.A well resecpted IBS research doctor said this."psychophysiological arousal is the core of treating functional GI disorders. There is so much distress, anxiety, anticipatory anxiety, and negative reaction to symptoms, that calming the mind and body often makes a significant difference in symptoms. "Hope this helps I would stick with it for now and see how you do and ask them what they do know about it also. You can always bring articles to help which we can supply for you also.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks to all of you. I do plan to continue the sessions (I'm actually pre-paid for five so I can't back out!) I think the therapist probably does want me to argue a bit with him - he's trying to get me to really think about my various physical symptoms and what is at the root of them. I do tend to make everything worse with anticipatory anxiety and negative thought patterns. It is hard not to get a little depressed and anxious when chronic stomach irritation upsets your quality of life! I'm hoping this therapy will help me to have a more positive, hopeful, and less overreactive outlook.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Maria it should really help although it may take a bit to really see results, but its worth sticking to it and giving it your best shot.







"he's trying to get me to really think about my various physical symptoms and what is at the root of them"This can be a good thing, it is a physical problem for sure, but it responds well to lowering anxiety levels and emotions and to what your doing and how you react to stress which is like putting gas on the fire in IBS.keep us updated, again if you want to bring him research let us know.


----------

